# Urgent - Piriton/Piriteze



## LexiLou2

My sister in laws lab has had a reaction to something and the vets have told her to try piriton to help. She has gone out and bought piriteze as thats all she could find but I am sure I have read somwhere piriton is fine but you should never give piriteze and I don't know why, can anyone help?


----------



## Cleo38

I have heard the same, am trying to find why .... I used to know but can't remember. I know the ingredients are diffferent


----------



## Bullymastiff

I'd call the vets back and ask them to be sure, or an out of ours vet now. 
I have heard a few people have given piriteze to their dog with no problem but its worth checking!!


----------



## Bullymastiff

I think piriteze is alot stronger and can cause heart racing etc??? not sure but i'd be safe and go with the piriton, what size dog is it?


----------



## Happy Paws2

As Bullymastiff has said, check with your vet, it's not worth taking chances.


----------



## sarybeagle

No idea sorry but the other week bell had a reaction and was told to get piriton but no chemists sold them only piriteze


----------



## Bex190

Hm, lots of conflicting info on the net (as usual!).
Most seem to say to use piriton not piriteze but I;ve only found one explaination which suggested a raised heart rate in the case of a piiriteze overdose.

I have to admit Otto gets half a piriteze a day at the moment due due hayfever rashes but he's 23.5 kg so that much isn't going to be an overdose for him.


----------



## paddyjulie

not sure if this is any help but these are the ones i give Mavis they are the same as piriton exactly the same dose the vet gives out to us

ALLERCALM - Allergy Relief Tablets - 28 Tablets

we buy them from our local chemist the active ingredient you need to look out for is: Chlorphenamine maleate 4mg

Juliex


----------



## Rolosmum

We were advised 6ml of piriteze for our springer of 9 1/2 months weighing approx 18kgs when he had a reaction to something a few weeks ago.


----------

